# lobsters or dubias



## berdie bob (Dec 12, 2007)

what are easier to keep? and how do you stop the lobsters escaping from your reptile as they are good climbers what do people do when its feeding time


----------



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

I think Lobsters breed quicker but Dubias are easier to deal with. They're not quite as fast and dont climb.

I've only fed Dubias to frogs, but I've recently added more to my colony so I'll be trying them with me Leo's and T's next.


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

I have both dubia's and lobsters which I put in the fridge for a few mins before I feed them to my bearded that way when I do feed him they are slow enough for him to catch and eat.


----------



## berdie bob (Dec 12, 2007)

thanks for your help! i cant decide if to start a lobster coloney or dubia colony! dubia colonys are expensive compared to lobsters, have any of you had any real problems with lobsters?

thanks


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

I used to keep lobsters theyre fairly easy to contain I just used to smear vaseline around the top of the tub. I prefer Dubias though theyre a lot slower than lobsters.


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

we breed lobsters and all our animals love them. they are quick breeders and easy to care for. we keep them in a deep contico box with vaseline around the edge. our beardy loves them and even non feeding reptiles cant resist them when they are lying on there back waving there legs in the air! put lots and lots of boxes ad egg cartons in there for them to hide in and when harvesting for a feed just put your collection box in the "lobster palace" and shake the hidee box over the top. make sure you get a proper ratio of medium, small and large so you dont accidentally leave yourself with none at all!


----------



## negri21 (Oct 8, 2007)

i breed lobsters and they are pretty low maintanance 


keep them in a big tub with vaseline along the top edge , have lots of egg crate for cover and feed veg scraps and fish flake . 

i also have a pair of tights over the top of the tub to stop escapees because i have seen some get past the vaseline . but generally if un disturbed they will stay on the egg crate . 


i feed them to my reps in tubs rubbed with vaseline as they are great at hiding in vivs .


----------



## Frilled13 (Mar 4, 2008)

I never knew you fed lobsters to lizards! can someone explain?


----------



## negri21 (Oct 8, 2007)

Frilled13 said:


> I never knew you fed lobsters to lizards! can someone explain?



lobster roaches (cockroach) , not the type that swim in the sea


----------



## Frilled13 (Mar 4, 2008)

Ohhh, right, cheers.


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Frilled13 said:


> I never knew you fed lobsters to lizards! can someone explain?


Some mothers do ave em!

I breed lobsters and they are bloody fast!! Havent fed any off yet though as I want to get a huge colony (3 or 4 boxes) first.

Gary


----------



## berdie bob (Dec 12, 2007)

i know negri has already helped me with this but can any others tell me or shop me their setups! do you use heat mats etc..

Thanks


----------



## negri21 (Oct 8, 2007)

heres a pic soon after i got them, got about 10 times the amount now .

this is the box empty of all the egg crate i keep in it .










ill try get some up to date pics tomorrow


----------



## berdie bob (Dec 12, 2007)

negri21 said:


> heres a pic soon after i got them, got about 10 times the amount now .
> 
> this is the box empty of all the egg crate i keep in it .
> 
> ...


your a star mate! cheers


----------



## jonnyjr (May 2, 2008)

How does the vasaline stop the roaches climing out, is it that its slipery and they cant climb or that they get stuck to it?


----------



## berdie bob (Dec 12, 2007)

too slippy mate their claws cant cling to it!


----------



## negri21 (Oct 8, 2007)

i have found that some can get past the vaseline barrier , 

i use a pair of tights over the top as well as vaseline to stop escapees


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

i keep our lobsters in the airing cupboard. they like it dark and warm.


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

I breed dubias - theyre kept in a RUB with chopped-up cricket tub vents glued to the lid for ventilation (even though they arent climbers we are very paranoid about escapees!). The box is wrapped in a binliner to keep it dark. Ive just placed it on top of a chuck cage - the top gets warm enough to keep the box at a moderate temperature. Loads of egg-crate or something similar slotted in vertically about 2" from the top of the box, a container for bug-gel and a container for food. I feed them leftover greens from the herbivores and dry catfood. They seem to be doing quite well, but Im not feeding heavily from them as theyre still quite new. They get to a nice size, so perfect for my lacertas and bluetongues! The lizards really love them too.


----------



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

My Dubias are in a large, opaque grey tub that I picked up from my local Focus store for a fiver. The lid is clear but has another identical tub on top used for hoppers. This keeps it dark all the time.
There are two large windows either side with flyscreen siliconed in place over the holes.

The tub is placed on a heatmat but raised by polystyrene. The hot end has egg crate held vertically. There are two bowls at the cool end. One for food and the other for bug gel.

Got loads of adult females left from my first colony. Some tiny babies from Ricksfood and I have some large juvis and some adult males coming from ebay next week. Good deal on those too! :2thumb:


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

Ive not used bug gel yet is it the same stuff you can buy in garden centres to retain moisture in the soil?


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

Hmm, Im not sure...the one Im using is reptile-specific, its made by Beaphar. I would be interested to hear if theres anything else cheaper that could be used; I think though I would be paranoid about feeding something with chemicals in to my roaches!

I actually get quite attached to my dubias - probably the way each little "family" with mother and babies sets up home in one crate dent so its like a massive tower block of roaches - and feel guilty feeding them on! Not a good idea for feeder creatures!


----------

